# CA18DET MAF sensor



## datsunboy (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey, need to know what other ( bigger ) MAF sensors work with the CA18DET, and how to fit them?
( wiring e.t.c )
also if I can swap the MAF without changing the ECU?

cheers
Dan


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you cannot swap MAFs without chaging eCU's.. or reprogramming hte ecu.. the maf coverts airflow info voltage.. and that voltage is what determines how much fuel is injected..


----------



## datsunboy (Mar 24, 2004)

ok....but are there any decent ones ( worth going to the effort for ) that will go on with the standard CA ECU re-programed?
( I'm putting this CA18DET in my Datsun 1600...and plan to get it dyno tuned anyway )


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

datsunboy said:


> ok....but are there any decent ones ( worth going to the effort for ) that will go on with the standard CA ECU re-programed?
> ( I'm putting this CA18DET in my Datsun 1600...and plan to get it dyno tuned anyway )


I think JWT might have some programs for the CA with the cobra or 300ZXTT maf.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, the 300zxtt maf is conversionable i believe..

you but unless you plan on running some high boost.. the standard CA MAF should be adiquate.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

You can use the KA24E MAF by rewiring it
http://********.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51079
That's what I plan on doing. You can use a KA-DE throttle body too if you haven't already upgraded that. I read a few times that a KA-e TB will work but there is some modification required.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> You can use the KA24E MAF by rewiring it
> http://********.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51079
> That's what I plan on doing. You can use a KA-DE throttle body too if you haven't already upgraded that. I read a few times that a KA-e TB will work but there is some modification required.


Is that much better than the CA one?

Mike


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

The MAF or the TB? I haven't had any experience with either yet as I'm still researching alot before I do my swap, but people say that you can get a decsent power gain swapping the MAF and TB(along with a little manifold porting also to match the TB) since they are considerably larger than the CA's.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> The MAF or the TB? I haven't had any experience with either yet as I'm still researching alot before I do my swap, but people say that you can get a decsent power gain swapping the MAF and TB(along with a little manifold porting also to match the TB) since they are considerably larger than the CA's.


Maybe ask Boost Boy, he's the resident CA expert here.

Mike


----------



## datsunboy (Mar 24, 2004)

we didn't get the KA here in New Zealand 
any other throttle bodies fit on the CA?
think I might need a new one cause the water elbows at the bottom of the TB are stuffed on mine ( can't get the pipe on them )....or can I just not use those water lines?

will the standard TB and MAF be fine with running 12psi?
thats all I plan to run till I can afford to spend more $ on it ( prob not for another year or so )


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I hear people running without them(coolant lines) and not having any problems, The stock TB should be fine for 12psi but I'm not sure how much boost the MAF is good for. Search around some on this forum http://nissaninfiniticlub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=126 
and see if you can find your answer, someone's running a skyline TB (I think 70mm???) and I think a Q45 is supposed to work to but search some of those threads and you should find some good answers.


----------

